# Back Of Arms...Purple :/



## ConstantCut (Apr 21, 2011)

Hiya,

As long as I can remember the back of my upper arms are botchy purple...has anyone else had this before?

Previously being 22.5 stone I thought this could have something to do with circulation but even nowadays weighing considerably less they are still the same.

Anyone else had this at all?


----------



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

Do you smoke?


----------



## ConstantCut (Apr 21, 2011)

Speedway said:


> Do you smoke?


No mate, never have.


----------



## cakeboy (Oct 28, 2008)

Got the same mate, circulation I think. Occasional sun bed for me.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

There's a few blokes in my gym with purplish skin, always wondered why that was?


----------



## glennb1980 (Dec 13, 2010)

had this when i was up in the 20 stone mark and was down to circulation, blood pressure and the like according to the doc but he's turned out to be useless in the long run, but thats another story...

maybe get your stats checked at the quaks and maybe have your bloods done??? not a big lover of the nhs some good some bloody useless see what you think and maybe go private??!!

to sum it uo get ya **** to quaks


----------



## corporates (Nov 12, 2006)

Had this when i was just over 20 stone, had very high blood pressure at the time, I still get it occasionally and am nowhere near that weight now, blood pressure is managed by meds.

Never smoked in my life either.


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Ive noticed a lot of young lads up town seem to have this always wondered what it was


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

Psoriasis it sounds like.


----------



## ConstantCut (Apr 21, 2011)

Think I may go to the docs to see what's what. Doesn't bother me that much but It would be good to get sorted.


----------

